# Toad Butt!



## AnthonyC (Sep 7, 2011)

I snapped this picture this morning when I took my dogs outside. Although I didn't get a pic of them together there was actually 2 toads. The pic of the "butt shot" shows one of them slipping between the 2nd and 3rd step of my front porch. The gap between the steps is about "----------" big!!! How the heck did he do that????


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 7, 2011)

That neat!!


----------



## October (Sep 7, 2011)

Hehe. He's very squishy.


----------



## ascott (Sep 7, 2011)

Love the toad butt! !!!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 7, 2011)

Cute, I don't know how that pudgy toad, squeezed thru that spot!! CRAZY!!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 7, 2011)

i love those things. I use to catch them about the size of softballs lol.


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 7, 2011)

Guru, I didn't see them around here for awhile but I'd say that over the past 2yrs they're really made a come back.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 7, 2011)

yea i know honestly it has happend around here too. I dont why though but i think it is because all the harsh winters we have had.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Jacqui (Sep 9, 2011)

They are amazing where they can go and what they can squeeze into.


----------

